# Good All-Around Draw Weight for Senior Archer ???



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

OK, I'm 65 years old and plan on getting into serious FITA, NFAA, Field, Indoor, and Outdoor State & Local competition. Outdoors I'll be shooting FITA 1200 & 900 Rounds with the Max
Distance of 80 Yards, same as NFAA Field which also has a Max Range of 80 yards. Indoors naturally 18 meter FITA 600 rounds and NFAA 300 rounds. I'm in excellent shape, weight train and walk 3.5 miles a day. I have no shoulder or back injuries.
If you were me and and wanted to shoot just one bow / draw weight for everything without beating myself or risking injury what would you suggest. I'm talking strict Olympic Recurve, Clicker, Stabilizer,s, ect. I'm Retired so have all the time necessary to
practice and I plan on shooting well into my 90's or until Social Security takes a contract out on me. 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

What is your archery experience so far? Recurve or compound? Budget? Will you have access to a coach?

-Grant


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

Been shooting Recurve over a year, used to shoot indoors back in the 70's but just hunted up until last year. Average 810 on a 900 round, 280's on 300 round and around 530-540 on a 600 round. 
No coach, As far as equipment I Have a Hoyt GMX along with Shibuya Sight, Doinker Stab's, Beiter Plunger and W&W Limbs. Looking for advice on a draw weight that would work for indoors & outdoors
without wearing myself out or sacrificing form can afford to buy top of the line Limbs and Arrows.
Rick


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

60 yrs here. 32lbs is my sweet spot -can hold all day - but 2-3lbs and more I tire at end. Practice with 26lbs for form but will switch to lower soon.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

66 years young and shooting 42lbs for tournaments and 60lbs for hunting. Here's the deal, if you've been sitting on your butt and not working out, stay with lighter poundage (it will be tough to be competitive, frankly, you'll get smoked). If you just want to shoot for "funniness" Don't worry about it. Or, get to work and you can elevate your poundage to whatever you want. The balls in your court. Being competitive takes work; Work away from the bow.

If you want to shoot " well into your 90's" then you need to be doing more than just shooting. You are currently loosing up to 5% of you muscle mass ever year if you are fairly active. If you aren't active (meaning doing some weight training as well as cardio work) your loosing more than 5% muscle mass every year. Shooting for the long haul takes more than just shooting....unfortunately, you have to work for it.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Indoors: Kathleen Stephenson of Oklahoma City, reigning 3time outdoor and 2time indoor National Championship in Masters 50+ division, won all those championships with a 28lb limbs (short limbs outdoors - 66" bow; medium limbs indoors - 68" bow).

Outdoors: Rick McKinney shot a 1294 in California Masters 50+ Fita tournament this summer with a 38lb 70" bow.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

My 2 cents: 80 yards is ~73 meters or close enough to 70 meters that you shouldn't need heroic poundage to reach it. Assuming "normal" human baseline physical parameters, mid to high 30's should reach just fine. If you have a long draw length, then you'll need less pounds. 

The advice given in the earlier posts about starting with low poundage limbs is gold. Get some cheapo limbs in the 20something poundage, get your form down, your endurance up, then start winding them in. Get another set of limbs a few pounds heavier, rinse and repeat until you are at your 1. "ideal" bow weight 2. out of money 3. reaching the distance you need with the sight at whatever extension you like. 

If you haunt this forum enough, low weight limbs will come up at a pretty good price. Being starter limbs, a nick or blem isn't a big deal. While you're at it, some cheap arrows matched to the limbs. You will get the chance to learn about tuning YOUR setup, without lobbing $400+ arrows into the woods/target stand/ground. 

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

RBK -

OK, you're shooting some fairly decent scores.
How comfortable are you with the weight you're currently using? (and that weight would be?)
How much sight travel do you have left on the rack at your longest distance? 

You have close to top of the line limbs and assuming you're using ACEs or similar, they are pretty top of the line as well. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

Viper1 said:


> RBK -
> 
> 
> How comfortable are you with the weight you're currently using? (and that weight would be?)
> ...


I've been using 38# W&W Inno Prime Limbs cranked down to give me 39# OTF at my 27.75 Draw Length for Outdoors with Carbon One 660 Arrows.
I have no problem reaching 80 yards with my sight bar fully extended with at least one inch left of travel on the sight rack. I would adjust the Limb Bolts to
give me 37# OTF for Indoors with Easton PP Alum. shafts. During a match either Practice or Competition the last 4 or 5 ends especially on a 900 round were
I would be shooting 6 arrow ends became difficult getting through the Clicker forcing me to let down and usually blowing a few shots. I figured I just needed more practice and shooting time.
WELL !!! the main reason for this post....I picked up a pair of WinEX Limbs from the classifieds rated at 32# on a 25" Riser and adjusted them to give me 31 # OTF 
OMG!! I could not believe the difference 8# could make. I gained about 1/4 inch on my draw length, could hold forever and after tuning the bow with 1813 PP Shafts shot a PB of 291 on a NFAA 300 round.
Now I'm thinking How Much Weight to you really need ? I wish I would have visited this sight before I bought my equipment instead of after.

Rick


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Rick -

I have people shooting limbs marked 28# at 28" and drawing about 26" reaching 70M with room to spare.
32# at your DL should be more than enough.
I would go to lighter arrows, like ACEs. They are worth a few points at distance.
Better control trumps a flatter trajectory any day of the week.

Viper1 out.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

RBK said:


> Now I'm thinking How Much Weight to you really need ? I wish I would have visited this sight before I bought my equipment instead of after.
> 
> Rick


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2033594
You should give this a read.

Dc


----------



## gregom (Oct 12, 2012)

I am 63. I stopped shooting in the early 80's. In Nov of 2012 I purchased a HPX and a set of cheap formula excel 32 lb limbs for myself. I cannot stress how much this was the right decision for me. The weight was right and heavy enough for the indoor season. In May I purchased a set of F7's ( 36 lbs.) I can now handle the weight. This also allows allows me to return to the lower poundage when I need to work on form. Purchasing a low weight is critical for starting back. Older muscles take a lot of work. I am now back into the high 280's indoor but have a long way to get back to mid 290's.

The 32lb limbs work fine outdoors with x7 shafts. 

Good luck


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The above advise is dead on...start light and move up.....another thought. Even though lighter limbs will reach a target out to 70m. The arch of the arrow off lighter limbs allows the wind to have more play on the arrow in flight. The reason shooters use the highest poundage that is comfortable for them is a flatter trajectory. But, as others have said...you need to be comfortable, start light and move up as your conditioning and confidence builds. Light arrows like ACE's or more economical McKinney II's will give you a flatter trajectory when shooting lighter poundage. But, I personally would hold off on buying expensive shafts until you are settled in. You might consider Gold Tip Ultra's, Easton Carbon Ones for shafts...both are affordable and are lighter than ACE's


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Very interesting discussion.
I can only offer that starting back after a long 20+ year break at 46 years old, I under estimated my ability to adapt to the pulling. Muscles were fine but the tendons in my forearm needed many months to adjust. 
I'm now back for 8 years and during that time I've shot the following 
Age 46 to 50 I used 40# limbs 41-42 OTF. 
Age 50 to 54, 38# limbs 39-40 OTF. 
I'll bet by age 58 I'll have 36# limbs, and by 62 I'll have 34# limbs, which will be enough to get me to 70m.
It's a great sport and hope you keep with it!


----------

